# Woods vs Hybrids... why choose a hybrid?



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

Why hybrid?

I decided to try a 5 wood to replace my 3 hybrid and I've found it so much easier to hit off the fairway, etc. Now I'm getting more distance than the 3 hybrid and should have gotten a 7 wood instead.

But my question is: Why are hybrids around when there are woods that seem to do the same thing?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Some people just cant get into the sweep swing for a fairway wood. They essentially hit a hybrid the way they hit their irons, so theres no change in method. I have both, I absolutely love my 3, 5 and 7 woods. But I have a 25 degree hybrid when I have to hit out of deep rough. Essentially hybrids are a wood feel replacement for the long irons 2/3/4.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't see my hybrids as replacing any of my woods. They are there to replace my long irons. I still carry my 5W along with my 3 hybrids. :thumbsup:


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> I don't see my hybrids as replacing any of my woods. They are there to replace my long irons. I still carry my 5W along with my 3 hybrids. :thumbsup:



Exactly, hybrids are meant to replace your long irons. Your fairway metals are what they are. I carry a TaylorMade Mid Rescue 4, which replaces my 21* Ping G2 3 iron. I also have a Mid Rescue 5, but I have gone back to carrying my Ping G2 HL 4 iron for now.
I carry a Titleist 904F 19* and sometimes I carry the same club with 15* loft.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

A better argument would be irons vs hybrids. Personally, I choose irons. I just can't hit a hybrid the way I can a 3 iron.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I think utility clubs or hybrid were created for those people who were struggling on the long irons.

When I started learning golf, I really had a hard time hitting my 3 and 4iron. So my Golf Pro told me about hybrids, and I bought first a 3H, tested them and wham! These beauty are so awesomely quite forgiving! 

My 3H can make my ball fly to a distance of 190 to 220yards, with no roll yet.

So I bought a 2hybrid and put my old Callaway BB 5wood off my bag.

I find the fairway woods to be longer in shaft, and the hybrids are shorter and I think are more offset, so its easier to hit.

Distance wise, I think they are the same, its just that hybrids are the "in thing" for amateur golfers like us.

KJ Choi now uses a Sonartec 3hybrid.

Right now, the trend are mixed hybrid+iron.
Looked at Cobra's S Transition irons, Cleveland HiBore irons and Tour Edge GeoMax hybrid irons, and Adams.


----------

